# Do you answer calls after completing your delivery?



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I got a few calls this week. Usually they’re 5-15 minutes after delivery.

On one of them I’m already home chilling watching some YouTube. It was an Uber order from Taco Bell. Guy calls telling me they forgot an item. Crazy, how it’s impossible for fast food to get an order right. 3 single items, no meals, yet one missing.

I tell them that’s all Taco Bell gave me and it’s a sealed bag. So no way for me to verify his order. I assume he would’ve wanted me to go back to get his order. But I apologize and he thanks me for my time.

On a different one, I guess it was my mistake. Not too sure. I generally double check the address. But customer was in a different building than where I delivered their order. Since I was already on another delivery, I wasn’t about to go back and pick it up from said building to take it to hers. It was one of those leave at door orders.

Then another customer calls me about seeing me head the wrong way. I didn’t answer that call, but I did receive a delayed voicemail stating as much. I wasn’t going the wrong way, just had a delivery down the road about a block away.

I order from both DD and UE. Both apps let you know if the driver has more than one delivery. No reason to call really. And generally, I deliver to the customer that tips first. Especially now that DD bunches non-tipping customers with tipping ones.

Don’t think it’s fair to the tipping customer to get their order last regardless of who DD assigns you to deliver to first. In this case both customers tipped though.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

No. If there’s an issue with the order they need to contact the delivery platform. My work is done.


----------



## Planet Express Driver (Aug 3, 2020)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I got a few calls this week. Usually they're 5-15 minutes after delivery.
> 
> On one of them I'm already home chilling watching some YouTube. It was an Uber order from Taco Bell. Guy calls telling me they forgot an item. Crazy, how it's impossible for fast food to get an order right. 3 single items, no meals, yet one missing.
> 
> ...


How do you choose which to deliver to first when both deliveries are on the same platform?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

My phone only rings, when I want it to ring.

Which is mostly never. :smiles:

Control your tech. Don't let your tech control you.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Nope... I am not customer service.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Why are some afraid to answer their phone?

I got a call 3 minutes after a drop, customer said she didn’t receive her food, turned out I dropped it off at the wrong building, but because I answered and told her where she could find her food I still got my tip, didn’t receive a thumbs down or a possible deactivation.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DJJoeyZ said:


> Why are some afraid to answer their phone?
> 
> I got a call 3 minutes after a drop, customer said she didn't receive her food, turned out I dropped it off at the wrong building, but because I answered and told her where she could find her food I still got my tip, didn't receive a thumbs down or a possible deactivation.


Which is why, I triple check the drop off point.

The phone sucks.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DJJoeyZ said:


> I got a call 3 minutes after a drop, customer said she didn't receive her food, turned out I dropped it off at the wrong building, but because I answered and told her where she could find her food I still got my tip,


Same thing happened to me last month. In 4500 deliveries I have never done that before. I knew the proper address but I just screwed up in a Townhouse complex and left it on the neighbors step, just a careless error. They called and I was still close by so I turned around and when I pulled up to their townhouse, sure as shit the bags were on the neighbors step. 100% my fault, my mind was off somewhere else. Gave it to them and explained what I did and apologized. Still tipped.

Those kinds of things were a lot less likely prior to non contact delivery.

I have no problem answering the phone. If the order is screwed up or missing something I just refer them to DD/GH/UE.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Same thing happened to me last month. In 4500 deliveries I have never done that before. I knew the proper address but I just screwed up in a Townhouse complex and left it on the neighbors step, just a careless error. They called and I was still close by so I turned around and when I pulled up to their townhouse, sure as shit the bags were on the neighbors step. 100% my fault, my mind was off somewhere else. Gave it to them and explained what I did and apologized. Still tipped.
> 
> Those kinds of things were a lot less likely prior to non contact delivery.
> 
> I have no problem answering the phone. If the order is screwed up or missing something I just refer them to DD/GH/UE.


I had a delivery on Saturday that only wound up at the right house because it was a "meet at door." I'm guessing the customer dropped a GPS pin because typing in his address was too strenuous a chore. Fortunately his neighbors know the guy's name and told me to head next door.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

*Do you answer calls after completing your delivery?

NOPE!!!!!*


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I had a delivery on Saturday that only wound up at the right house because it was a "meet at door." I'm guessing the customer dropped a GPS pin because typing in his address was too strenuous a chore. Fortunately his neighbors know the guy's name and told me to head next door.


Yeah, it makes zero sense to use that really. Customers need to type in the correct address themselves. Especially now that we leave stuff at door.

I mean they can do both. They just need to add the correct stuff somewhere in there. That's actually one of the first things I asked the lady that called me. Thought she had probably pinned it and I had gotten the wrong building because of it. But that was not it. GPS did take me to that building but it was the wrong one... 530 vs 500...I kept thinking how I could've misread it.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't answer calls, but I do read texts from the customer after, and on one occasion I went back to the house I delivered to because the customer said they didn't get the food. 

I delivered the food like usual for a no-contact delivery (I knock/ring unless it is late) and as I was arriving back at my car a teenager came out, looked at me, and thanked me. He then proceeded to take the food inside. I got the text as I was headed back to my waiting spot. We figured out that I had delivered to the house next door. 

I was pissed off because the teenager stole my customer's food right in front of me. There were some other details that I will not detail here, but suffice it to say after a long discussion with the customer and with GH, my wife and I were both of the impression that there was some sort of a scam going on. The customer was not disappointed in the least but expected a full refund. She did not expect me to come back and confront the people in the house that I delivered to. 

When I arrived, the teenager's mother came out and apologized or something to that effect (was a few months back and my memory is not as clear as when I was younger). I let her know that I expected her to go inside, get the food, and put it back on the porch. I ended up throwing the remaining half of the order away as the teenager had already eaten half. I also went to the customer's house and filled them in. Everyone was very polite to me when I came back but my wife let me know later that it was probably because of the expression on my face and the fire in my eyes.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Apr 9, 2017)

I don’t answer calls BEFORE I deliver.


----------

